# How to get your parents to play animal crossing



## Tom.Nook (Mar 5, 2010)

i need some ideas cause i want my parents to play!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 5, 2010)

..I don't know. My parents would never play.


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

Ask them to play, and if they say no tell them to atleast give it a go.


----------



## Erica (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Wish (Mar 5, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

>


omg. ;~;


----------



## random guy (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah i have seen that before don't rember where though.


----------



## Erica (Mar 5, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know ; __ ;


----------



## RaTs (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I don't know. ;P I dun got parents soz ya ;D


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2010)

My dad is like "Whats the point or the objective of the game?" And I say there is none and he doesn't want to play it.


----------



## Josh (Mar 6, 2010)

Play it while they're in the room, Make it seem interesting. I also don't see why you want your parents to play the game, It's a bit awkward don't you think?


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Play it while they're in the room, Make it seem interesting. I also don't see why you want your parents to play the game, It's a bit awkward don't you think?


Yea.. it'd be kinda odd.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 6, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


old'd


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you old'd.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 6, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree.

There's nothing wrong with your parents playing a 3+ video game. 3+ means it is for people who are 3 and older, it doesn't mean that if you are an adult it is sad to play the game.
Sure if they like to play the game, they can have all the fun they want because it is there decision and they can do what they want. Just because it is meant for a younger age possibly, if they enjoy playing it to escape from the stress in their real life every now and then good for them.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 6, 2010)

My parents are to busy play Animal Crossing and they have other interests.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd be odd for MY parents. Not for all parents, but mine.


----------



## LadyRohan (Mar 6, 2010)

Errr ummmmm  I'm a parent. I bought AC for my daughter 2 Christmas' ago and I overtook it. LOL  My daughter got bored of it quick so she didn't care.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 6, 2010)

My mum doesnt play video games and my dad only really likes Shoot-em-ups and racing games.
So i dont bother xD


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> My mum doesnt play video games and my dad only really likes Shoot-em-ups and racing games.
> So i dont bother xD


My dad likes First Person Shooters and Flight Simulation.. and some racing games.


----------



## LadyRohan (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm not a "gamer" by no means but I do enjoy the wii. Hubby likes the sport games. Cept for golf because I always beat him.  LOL


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Mar 6, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> My dad is like "Whats the point or the objective of the game?" And I say there is none and he doesn't want to play it.


Very true, he's mostly only in to fps and NORMAL simulation games.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 6, 2010)

My mom's game is pac man 

My dads is racing


----------



## OJ. (Mar 6, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

>


I saw that before...

...Buy it for a younger sibling.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> My mom's game is pac man
> 
> My dads is racing


Pac man. Lol, same for my mom. If she does play anything, it's Mario Bros.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 6, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## OJ. (Mar 6, 2010)

FORCE THEM.


----------



## Callie (Mar 8, 2010)

My parents are too busy, sometimes my dad will take interest, but it will only last for 15 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 8, 2010)

Put a gun against their heads and be like:

<censored> ENJOY THE GAME YOU <censored> BEFORE I BLOW YOUR <censored> BRAINS ALL OVER THE <censored> FLOOR!


----------

